
Show HN: InfoSec News Aggregator - ericalexander3
https://ericalexander.org/SecurityNews
======
ericalexander3
Keeping up with security news is important for situational awareness, but it
can be time consuming. This is a tool I wrote for my own benefit to reduce
signal to noise. It runs entirely on Github using pages and actions. Source:
[https://github.com/ericalexanderorg/SecurityNews](https://github.com/ericalexanderorg/SecurityNews)

